# Problem MPD



## congavangkiev (Apr 10, 2011)

I use mpd5 create VPN for server FreeBSD.
I config everything very good. But I can't disconnect only user "abc" when user "abc" connected. Because I can't find PID (connect) for user "abc" in server. 

1. If I use *poptop*:


```
tun8: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1460
        inet 127.0.0.1 --> 172.20.2.65 netmask 0xffffffff
        Opened by PID 10798
```
I only *kill -9 10798*

2. If I use *mpd*:


```
ng8: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1400
        inet 172.20.2.254 --> 172.20.2.200 netmask 0xffffffff
```

I don't know number PID.

Please help me!
Thank you very much.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 10, 2011)

/usr/ports/net/mpd5 does not spawn new processes for new links, therefore there are no pid's that can be attributed to an individual link. You can use telnet (default port is 5005) or the web interface of mpd (default port is 5006) for managing individual links, i.e. closing a link.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## congavangkiev (Apr 11, 2011)

I connected console and I can disconnect user. Thank you very much.


----------

